# Career change from accountancy



## STEINER (23 May 2009)

Hi,

I am an accountant aged 39 and out of work for 3 months now.  It has proved impossible to get any work, and there is no point in trying to continue my accountancy career any further.  I have no option but to try and change direction.

I have a 300k mortgage with 26 years left, my wife works.  Emigration is not an option at the present or in the immediate future.  My only income is the Jobseekers Benefit which will be withdrawn in 7 months time, and I won't get any welfare as my wife works.  I obviously don't want to be unemployed and on welfare.  I need it to pay towards my mortgage share, and without any income my wife will have to fund the mortgage herself.  She has been doing extra work since Feb, and effectively works 7 days a week, with maybe only one weekend off every month.

I need to talk to someone about possible career opportunities.  Obviously, there is FAS, perhaps some consultant career specialists.  I thought about teaching as I could teach 4 or 5 subjects with my BSc degree, postgrad and professional accountancy membership, but presumably there are slim opportunities for teachers, I am 39, and I would have to do H.Dip, and even getting into a H.Dip would probably be very hard.

I would appreciate any advice.  Thanks.


----------



## birdy (23 May 2009)

What about training book-keeping, payroll, stuff like that in the VEC at night. A friend of my does it & it is quite well paid. It might be worth having a word with your local college/ school as they will be putting together their night courses for September.


----------



## moneygrower (25 May 2009)

what about debt collection? Not very sexy but probably in demand..


----------



## Calico (25 May 2009)

I second both the above suggestions.

Also, there are lots of areas within the funds industry where your qualifications could get you an in.


----------



## camel (25 May 2009)

moneygrower said:


> what about debt collection? Not very sexy but probably in demand..


 
Briddock O'Sullivan, a debt collection firm, went into liquidation in March, so debt collection not necessarily immune to the recession either.


----------



## capall (29 May 2009)

3 months is a very short time to decide to abandon accountancy if you are fully qualified  with 10+ years experience
You dont say whether you actually liked your job or what area of accountancy you are in
Once economic activity recovers at all accountancy will be one of the first areas to recover

Is there no contract work available at all ? companies wont recruit permanently at the moment so will look to temporary staffing solutions .

to say there is no future in accountancy is like saying there is no future for the irish economy
As i said 3 months in a bad recession is not along time to be out of work unfortunately


----------



## onq (29 May 2009)

I use a printing firm to produce my drawings.
They told me that the two months just past have been the busiest out of the last nine.
Someone has money and seems to be doing something with it.

At last.


----------



## Afuera (29 May 2009)

onq said:


> I use a printing firm to produce my drawings.
> They told me that the two months just past have been the busiest out of the last nine.
> Someone has money and seems to be doing something with it.


In fairness this is probably explained by the politicians preparing their propaganda.


----------



## micmclo (31 May 2009)

onq said:


> I use a printing firm to produce my drawings.
> They told me that the two months just past have been the busiest out of the last nine.
> Someone has money and seems to be doing something with it.
> 
> At last.



Two months ago was possibly the busiest time of the year for printers.
As said, politicans are getting their posters and also, colleges are getting hundreds of thousands of exams printed in time for May exams.

And students printing and binding their papers and thesis.

Leaving Cert & Junior Cert papers are printed by a UK firm I think.
But the college market is huge!

What you saw two months ago isn't normal for all 12 months


----------



## samanthajane (31 May 2009)

in relation to the printing another reason why it is a bit busier is because companys need to advertise to encourage people to spend. Everyone was worried about the recession and just stopped spending.

When the recession first hit it effect my bf's business he was considering giving it up because it had gone go slow. The first thing most companys do is it stop the advertising. The last few months have been busy because of the elections but not just them alone. The past month he took in more this year than what he did last year ( not encluding the election material ) People are beginning to spend again. Companies are doing more special offers and they need people to know about them for them to think thats a good deal i'll go and spend my money on that. 

I'd agree with capall 3 months is a short period of time for you to be unemployed although i know it must seem like ages. I'd hang in there a little bit longer before you make any rush decisions. 

Another good suggestion was to teach night classes, were not out of the rut yet and people/companies still need to watch there pennys, i'm sure there a lots of people out there that would be interested in learning how to do their own booking keeping & accounts to a certain extent instead of paying that extra money each month.  

If not the night class route then have you advertised yourself to do people's book keeping/accounting. 

If i could find the camera i'd take a picture of my kitchen table at the moment and show you the state of it. It has bits of paper all over the place, invoices, reciept, revenue forms. My bf for one could do with doing a class, as bless him he hasn't got  clue what he's doing.


----------



## cork (3 Jun 2009)

Accountants have core management and alaytical skills.

I would reccommend taking any job to keep busy + then look for any opportunities.


----------



## cork (4 Jun 2009)

My advice: My up membership of the accountancy body. Do CPE/CPD at a local college - far cheaper than the ones the accountancy bodies organise.

Now coming up to the filing of tax returns for the self employed - some contract roles may come up.

I got tired of the long hours & crap pay  in accountancy practices.

I am now in a crap job with ok pay.

It is not unusual for accountants to have negative toughts about accountancy. You are not alone on this one.

Pick up any job to keep you going. 

It is hard out there at the moment alright.


----------



## meatmonger (4 Jun 2009)

So many companies out their in financial trouble, if i were you i would contact them with a pitch that you are there to help them.  Make sure the pitch is brief and within first two lines/speech of contact make it clear that you "have the experience of these things and are willing to help at a fraction of the cost it would normally be to hire an accountancy firm."

Sell yourself into an industry where you had accountancy experience and pitch that you will bring planning and action that will give them piece of mind.


----------



## papervalue (4 Jun 2009)

Try sending a cv to all insolvency firms out their, Their is a good chance they will recruit every so often due to increased work load and more receiverships, liquaditions and examerships.


Regarding cpe( check with institute do you quailfy for career break, no cpe to be done).

Always the odd bit of bookkepping appearing on fax website/ newspapers.

Try locate accountants firms within distance of your home for any contract work avaiable.

Put Job seeker add in main accounatancy mag/websites.


----------



## cork (5 Jun 2009)

> So many companies out their in financial trouble, if i were you i would contact them


 
Avoid getting a job with a sinking organisation.


----------



## billythefish (5 Jun 2009)

Does your professional body have a Benevolency Fund? If so, you might to see if you're entitled to some sort of contribution towards your mortgage (if worst comes to worst...)

Not very optimistic I know..


----------



## mgc (16 Jul 2009)

I read in the paper last week that some hospital are going to hire credit controllers to collect outstanding monies.I think St Lukes in Kilkenny may be one.Try other hospitals,good luck its not a nice situtation to be in.I was a part qualified accountant with a BBS from the IPA and I lost my job but luck happened and I got a job as a Supplies Officer with a hospital and I really enjoy the work.( Board Snip Keep Away )


----------

